# legal areas to hunt



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This going to get some smart *** remarks,but here I go. Is it legal to hunt(E.C. doves) alond 90th south just before it reaches bacchus highway? I know about distance from roads etc. but I cant find any thing on line about if its legal to hunt.there are a ton of them in there along with lots of pigeons.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its Salt Lake County, so I think you'd be hard pressed to find it legal. I don't know for sure though.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

you would have to call the county sheriff and see if you can discharge a firearm in that area. I am not aware of anywhere other than the lee kay center that a person can discharge a firearm in salt lake county so i wouldnt hold my breath on that one.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, did some more checking and not legal, it was worth a shot -8/-


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It looks like the area you're interested in is actually inside the West Jordan boundary:

http://justicecourt.slco.org/pdf/court_dist_map_8.pdf

Unincorporated SL county is okay, subject to the usual restrictions. I remember hunting pheasant and doves just off 21st South and ~4500 West in the mid 80s. And I wasn't alone.


----------

